# Patterson on Smith's 'Quite Frankly' 8pm tonite ESPN2



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Patterson is going to be on the show at 8pm tonite. This should be interesting.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh: This should be good. Channel 35 right?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Filmed before or after the draft?


----------



## Buck Williams (May 16, 2004)

God i hope he socks Stephan A. in the face I cant stand that guy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Freak said:


> :laugh: This should be good. Channel 35 right?


209 on Directv. It's like the fourth ESPN I have. ESPN, ESPN news, ESPN classic, then ESPN 2. Then two ESPN for alternative programing in case of a blackout.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazerben4 said:


> God i hope he socks Stephan A. in the face I cant stand that guy.


SP: If you call me "Patty" to my face one more time, you better, you better--
SAS: I already did it twice...
SP: --one more time, we better take a station break.
...
SP: Well you probably won't say it again.
SAS: I bet I do... Patty.

[fighting]

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9HNgqQVHI_8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9HNgqQVHI_8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Damn. That was good television right there.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

mgb said:


> 209 on Directv. It's like the fourth ESPN I have. ESPN, ESPN news, ESPN classic, then ESPN 2. Then two ESPN for alternative programing in case of a blackout.


:laugh: Christ.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Filmed before or after the draft?


That's a good question. I think after but I don't know. It's on the 'behind the Blazers beat' blog and Jason says a ESPN rep called to tell him Patterson will be a guess on Smiths show tonite so I think that means since.


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

Ed O: Speaking of obnoxious talk show hosts like SAS, is that a young Jim Rome I see? To bad Jim Everett didn't end Jim's media career there, then the world would be a better place.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> SP: If you call me "Patty" to my face one more time, you better, you better--
> SAS: I already did it twice...
> SP: --one more time, we better take a station break.
> ...
> ...




sweeeeet.


----------



## BigDtoPDX (Jun 30, 2005)

ha! I remember watching that Everett vs. Romie live. It was great then and now stands the test of time!

I wouldnt even watch Stephen A's show if you paid me, regardless of who was a guest of his.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I can't watch so please, recap. 

Thanks


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

thylo said:


> I can't watch so please, recap.
> 
> Thanks


Patterson is banging Smith's head on the floor, doesn't look like it'll last long.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

MrMinish said:


> Ed O: Speaking of obnoxious talk show hosts like SAS, is that a young Jim Rome I see? To bad Jim Everett didn't end Jim's media career there, then the world would be a better place.


Indeed. Jim Rome. On his original ESPN2 show. Kinda helped launch his career.

That clip still makes me crack up big-time.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BigDtoPDX said:


> I wouldnt even watch Stephen A's show if you paid me, regardless of who was a guest of his.


I'm trying. I'm trying REAL HARD.

But this show is absolutely horrible.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Did they say Patterson is going to be a guest?

Smith said he's going to say who he thinks did the best and worst moves and mention NY and Portland as wondering about there crazy moves. Only thing that'd surprise me is if he now said Portland did the best.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

He's on now.

If I were Patterson, as soon as SAS started *****ing, I'd ask him what trade he didn't like. Ask him if he was a big fan of Viktor or what.

Ed O.


----------



## Justinmoney85 (Apr 10, 2006)

patterson isn't backing down.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

First question: did you have to move up?
Second: why not Morrison?

SP: We wanted a big guy and a wing. Either Aldridge or Bargnani, who were not going to be there. We were willing to pay insurance to make sure we got our guy.

Third question: Blah blah blah less upside.
SP: You are entertaining even when you're wrong.

Fourth q: Can you guarantee Adridge wouldn't be there at 4?
SP: Insurance is sometimes worth the cost.

Fifth: Why Raef LaFrentz and the Telfair trade?
SP: It takes value to get value. Telfair is valuable, and he'll be great at Boston. There was a chance Morrison might slip to 7. Raef is 3 years younger than Theo and will help our scoring.

Sixth: Some say Paxson was doing Jordan a "favor" by helping let him pick Morrison. What do you think about that?
SP: Paxson was going to do what was best for the Bulls.

Seventh: Are you current moves being influenced by the Blazers' current (sullied) image?
SP: We've said the last few years we're balancing character and talent. LA and Roy are great work ethic, great character guys.

Eighth: Do you think you've done a good job with that balancing act the last few years?
SP: The guys we've brought in are people we're proud of.

###

Smith didn't make a single good point. His first pair of questions are natural and were decent, but it was all downhill from there.

Ed O.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

:laugh: "You know what Stephen, I love being on here, even when your dead *** wrong you're still entertaining."

:rotf: Stephen could do nothing but nervously laugh. Oh god that was good.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Patterson did a great job. I just wish he would have pointed out that TT and his agent said they expect him to be a 3 in the NBA, not a 4/5. I also liked the way he stayed away from any Ammo discussion. No value in disscussing him.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Third question: Blah blah blah less upside.
> SP: You are entertaining even when you're wrong.
> 
> 
> Ed O.


Part of the Blah blah was Smith asking if not Morrison why did they take Aldridge instead of Thomas which he felt had much more upside then Aldridge and Patterson also said that Thomas is a ways away and if we should lose Joel we'll need someone more ready to step right in. It was obvious why Smith jump on us so hard was he felt Thomas was the best player in the draft and he could understand us getting Morrison instead but not Aldridge over Thomas.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Good interview. I have to admit, I liked Patterson using the show to publically ask Joel to come back.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I think Patterson did really good on the show i saw it. WTH was SAS talking about when he said that Paxton helped out Jordan by trading the 2 to us? Maybe someone was trying for the 2 to get morrison?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Hilarious.I caught it when i saw surfing channels.U could tell he wasnt very impressed by sas.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> I think Patterson did really good on the show i saw it. WTH was SAS talking about when he said that Paxton helped out Jordan by trading the 2 to us? Maybe someone was trying for the 2 to get morrison?


Ya, that didn't make much sense if you thought about it because we could have just took Morrison at the 2. I mean what sense does that make? I mean if we don't trade for the 2nd they get Morrison at the 3rd and we have no chance to get him. Am I missing something here?


----------



## MrMinish (May 24, 2006)

Patterson owned SAS. :clap:

I also liked how he used the show to ask Joel to come back.


----------



## Justinmoney85 (Apr 10, 2006)

stephen a couldn't even say tyrus thomas, it came out tyrone thomas or thomas thomas or tion thomas. and last night he said demarcus aldridge, its obvious he watches maybe 2 college basketball games a year.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

BlazerFanFoLife said:


> I think Patterson did really good on the show i saw it. WTH was SAS talking about when he said that Paxton helped out Jordan by trading the 2 to us? Maybe someone was trying for the 2 to get morrison?


Then when Patterson's answer showed how stupid a question it was, Smith's response was to essentially say, "Yeah, I don't believe that either but I had to ask it...."

Hilarious!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I would be curious to know how much they wanted morrison because if you look at it with the 2nd and 7th pick it was more than likely that aldridge would have been there in the 7th spot. Charlotte wasnt taking aldridge, neither was atlanta or the t-wolves, the only team that would have been a possibility was chicago and they had sent all kinds of hints about thomas. I would have rolled the dice and got both aldridge and morrison.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mgb said:


> Ya, that didn't make much sense if you thought about it because we could have just took Morrison at the 2. I mean what sense does that make? I mean if we don't trade for the 2nd they get Morrison at the 3rd and we have no chance to get him. Am I missing something here?


Ok, thinking about it I understand. He was saying he talk him into trading with us instead of trading with another team that would take Morrison instead. He'd have to know we really wanted Aldridge and not just pretending just to get Morrison. I'm slow but eventually catch on.


----------



## JFizzleRaider (Nov 1, 2004)

No way Aldridge would have fell to 7, someone would have traded up to get him, and I think if given a chance between aldridge and shelden williams, that ATL would have picked aldridge


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

rainman said:


> I would be curious to know how much they wanted morrison because if you look at it with the 2nd and 7th pick it was more than likely that aldridge would have been there in the 7th spot. Charlotte wasnt taking aldridge, neither was atlanta or the t-wolves, the only team that would have been a possibility was chicago and they had sent all kinds of hints about thomas. I would have rolled the dice and got both aldridge and morrison.



#1: Chicago might not have drafted Morrison for us. They probably wanted to be assured of Thomas, and they might have known that Charlotte would take Morrison, but that Thomas might have been their second choice.

#2: I think it's possible that Roy was ranked ahead of Morrison on the Blazers' board. I had him ranked higher on my personal one, that's for sure.

Ed O.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

rainman said:


> I would be curious to know how much they wanted morrison because if you look at it with the 2nd and 7th pick it was more than likely that aldridge would have been there in the 7th spot. Charlotte wasnt taking aldridge, neither was atlanta or the t-wolves, the only team that would have been a possibility was chicago and they had sent all kinds of hints about thomas. I would have rolled the dice and got both aldridge and morrison.


if we took morrison #2 we'd probably have had to trade up for aldridge somewhere 3-5 anyway, since if we didn't someone else would have (charlotte could have easily taken him at 3 and traded down for gay since gay was their 2nd choice after morrison).


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Smith got nowhere with Patterson, it's true. Patterson not only made great points, but he really stunned him when he said "you're entertaining even when you're dead *** wrong." I have the feeling Patterson practiced that part, though.  

Bottom line is that Stephen A. Smith confused a frenetic night of trade activity with desperate trade-card swapping. The Blazers had a game plan, but in order to make it happen, they had to make lots of moves. It's not rocket science, but it is, hard to follow when you're asked to fill air-time while it's all happening live on ESPN.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

SAS was a jerk last night. No support for his outlandish reporting. He's a HACK.

If we hadn't made the trade for #2 - some other team would have. L.A. wasn't going to drop to us. Same with Roy.

We got the two players we wanted (other than Bargnani) and we made good deals low in the first round as well.


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Great interview, and it also showed how much the local sports guys have lost any respect within the Blazer organization. Whenever the KFXX guys interview Patterson, he can barely conceal his contempt. But this interview showed that he can be fun.

No wonder The fan is always crying about Blazer mgt.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

that rome video lol too bad he didnt get punched!


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks to whoever posted that rome video that was really funny.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

chromekilla said:


> Thanks to whoever posted that rome video that was really funny.


If I could rep myself for that, I would. 

I seriously want to have some point in my life where I can overturn a little table and charge a guy, knowing that the fight's going to be immediately broken up and there's little or no chance that I'd get my but kicked.

Ed O.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Stevenson said:


> Great interview, and it also showed how much the local sports guys have lost any respect within the Blazer organization. Whenever the KFXX guys interview Patterson, he can barely conceal his contempt. But this interview showed that he can be fun.


My first reaction was...

Why is it Patterson comes off as petty, paranoid, vindictive and downrigt creepy when sticking it to our local media guys - even when they deserve it every bit as much as Steven A. Smith. Yet, when he totally abuses Smith he comes across as poised, condident, intelligent and even downright funny?

I think I figured it out (oh, goody a consipracy theory). Patterson, Quick and Canzano are really allies and close friends. They cooked up this whole hate-hate adversarial relationship as a cleaver ruse to sell more papers and keep the Blazers in the public eye during the off-season following the team's most dismal season in over 25 years. When you're trying to sell papers, there's no such thing as a "bad controversy" and when your ticket sales are down "bad" publicity is better than no publicity. 

They've also been helping Patterson practice for his shining moment dissing Steven A. Smith in the national media following the Blazers best draft day in over 20 years - and boy did it pay off. That interview was classic. Patterson siezed control from the get go and never let Smith up for air. Totally exposed him for the fool he is, but in a funny, not-at-all-creepy way.

BNM


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Ed O said:


> SP: If you call me "Patty" to my face one more time, you better, you better--
> SAS: I already did it twice...
> SP: --one more time, we better take a station break.
> ...
> ...


Appreciate you posting the video. I watch the original showing of this and read several articles about it. There was a school of thought that the whole thing was staged. Some body language, how quickly the person came in to stop it and Rome and "Chris" refusing to talk about it afterwards was part of the theory.

In any event, it makes for good TV . . . god Rome looks young, time sure does fly . . . I know Rome's wife (pretty well) and she is the sweetest, non-controversial person you could meet . . . off the air, rome lives the total upscale yuppie life style . . . straight out of upper class suburb with children kind of thing. . .


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Is there any chance the clip from SAS would be on the internet?


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Stephen A Smith can hardly be considered a journalist. He's just loud and obnoxious and he roots for the popular team. I could do a better job at NBA analysis with alzheimers.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Tince said:


> Is there any chance the clip from SAS would be on the internet?


Don't know, but Ed Whalen replayed Patterson's "you're enteraining even when you're dead *** wrong" comments (uneditied, not less) on Koin's 11:00pm news tonight. It was hilarious (again).

BNM


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Crap too bad I missed this. Thanks for the recaps.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Ed O said:


> I seriously want to have some point in my life where I can overturn a little table and charge a guy, knowing that the fight's going to be immediately broken up and there's little or no chance that I'd get my but kicked.
> 
> Ed O.


Jeez, Ed, isn't it a little too early to be talking about the next Blazer Bash?

barfo


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I thought Patterson did well tonight, but on the other hand after watching some of Stephens crappy show, I had to wonder who even watches that show. I wouldn't have been watching except for the fact I wanted to see how Patterson would do, and I will probably never watch it again. Horrible show.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

BigDtoPDX said:


> ha! I remember watching that Everett vs. Romie live. It was great then and now stands the test of time!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

For a guy who was supposedly so high on *TYRUS* Thomas, you'd think Stephen A. would know his first name was "Tyrus" and not "Tyus."

But yeah - he's the next big thing. I don't know his name, but he's the next big thing.

LOL

-Pop


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Boob-No-More said:


> Why is it Patterson comes off as petty, paranoid, vindictive and downrigt creepy when sticking it to our local media guys - even when they deserve it every bit as much as Steven A. Smith. Yet, when he totally abuses Smith he comes across as poised, condident, intelligent and even downright funny?


Because that's the way the local media guys paint him. It's a vicious circle.

PBF


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Ed O said:


> #1: Chicago might not have drafted Morrison for us. They probably wanted to be assured of Thomas, and they might have known that Charlotte would take Morrison, but that Thomas might have been their second choice.
> 
> #2:* I think it's possible that Roy was ranked ahead of Morrison on the Blazers' board. I had him ranked higher on my personal one, that's for sure.*
> Ed O.


Bingo...that was in fact the case.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

barfo said:


> Jeez, Ed, isn't it a little too early to be talking about the next Blazer Bash?
> 
> barfo


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


_Actually, I just received a call yesterday from the Blazers asking me to strongly consider putting down the deposit(s) for the next Blazer Bash._


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Ed O said:


> #1: Chicago might not have drafted Morrison for us. They probably wanted to be assured of Thomas, and they might have known that Charlotte would take Morrison, but that Thomas might have been their second choice.
> 
> #2: I think it's possible that Roy was ranked ahead of Morrison on the Blazers' board. I had him ranked higher on my personal one, that's for sure.
> 
> Ed O.


Yes, can't remember where, but I just read that Pritchard's board looked like this:

Bargnani
Aldridge
Thomas
Roy


----------

